# baby barns



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

a box was left at my back gate with please look after us written on said box.inside was two baby barn owls .i own other owls so raising them is no problem.they are coming on really well .there pics are on my profile under my album if any one wants to take a look.im not good enough yet to post pics in the thread.my comp skills are rubbish.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What's happening with Normans beak?


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for asking he is due to go in to have it trimmed.i have had to take it slowly because hes a rescue and i didnt want to rush things and upset him ant more than i had to. hes coming along really well seeing as he was kept in solitary confinment.kazx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What a shame he was left to get like that.
What's the plan for the barn owls, will you fly them or will they just be aviary birds?


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

one is extremely bad tempered but shes safe here and with patience and kindness i hope she will improve the other one is the opposite he is silly tame a real little darling.ill just see how things go .kazx


----------

